# Dangerous dames



## Ken N Tx (Mar 13, 2015)

*Click here*


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 13, 2015)

My mother warned me about women like these...


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 13, 2015)

Whoa!


----------



## Falcon (Mar 13, 2015)

There must be something in the water in Chicago.   (I could continue, but I won't.)


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 13, 2015)

Wow - I've been with some tough dames but nothing like these. :cower:


----------



## AprilT (Mar 13, 2015)

OH good, my pic wasn't up yet.  :shussh:


----------



## Cookie (Mar 13, 2015)

Those are very bad girls.


----------



## Temperance (Mar 19, 2015)

Fascinating.........


----------



## Cookie (Mar 19, 2015)

April, - that's a great picture!


----------



## Kadee (Mar 19, 2015)

Where I live , ( A town of about 4.000 people ) A woman was convicted of murdering her husband and sentenced to hang. She was the only woman hung in South Australia. A book has been written about her and her life ,it's called Dead Woman Walking, I don't useally read books, I have read that book ,and a agree with a lot of the findings from investigations carried out some years after her death that indeed an innocent woman was hung.Her husband who she was accused of murdering is buried in our local cemetery  
*

*


----------

